# WH40K LE TSF15 assault droid Sprinter and other great figures



## yelwar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello to you all

Amongst the great stuff I have up on E-bay this week are the following fine 80's Citadel/ Warhammer figures. Please take a look at these and others I have up, it all ends on Sunday:


For fantasy/LOTR/AD&D/Pre Slotta

uruk hai orc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110752677...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_1134wt_1141



Pre Slotta/night horrors/Fiend factory

c18 slime
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110752648...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1574wt_1141


For 40K

Space Zoat trooper with Fleshborer Slaarsh

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110752664...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_1078wt_1185

LE TSF15 assault droid Sprinter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110752687...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_618wt_1185


For blood bowl

BB Chaos players 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110752651708#ht_565wt_1141

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110752651...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_521wt_1185




All my figures are unpainted and in excellent condition. Pop a question on E- bay if you want, I will do my best to give a prompt reply 
Happy bidding to you if you choose to do so.

My thanks in advance

Mark


----------

